# Can't record Friends and Survivor on 721



## bkanneg (Oct 10, 2002)

Come On!! This is the reason I bought a 721!!

I tried to set it up to record both Friends and Survivor tonight, but it wont let me! It says there is a conflict. I got the same problem when trying to record the Sopranos on Sunday night. Bogus conflicts. Any suggestions?

Brian


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Set one not to start 1 min early, and see if that fixes things.


----------



## bkanneg (Oct 10, 2002)

Nope, that didn't work either. It is doing it with Scrubs and CSI also.

Brian


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

These conflict bugs NEED to be remedied and soon!


----------



## swinslow (Oct 22, 2002)

I record Leno and Letterman everynight on my 721 without any problems.
Have not tried Friends and Survivor, but can't see why that would be any different...steve


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Thursday night is a fake conflict night for us. ER and anything else is impossible. I wonder why that is? Then ER flaked see my other post here..

We have the 721 taping just the shows and nothing extra.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

We record ER and Without A Trace just fine, as well as CSI and Friends. The only issue I had was with the 40 minute Friends tonight, I set a single record for it and the regular 30 minute record also fired, so I was recording it on both tuners, but there was no way of knowing which was the 30 minute record and which was the 40 minute one until the 30 minute one ended.

Dennis


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Try reboot. I have yet to get this type of conflict and I setup timers for both tuners all the time.


----------



## bkanneg (Oct 10, 2002)

I have rebooted multiple times. I also have multiple timers set up for the same time, and I only got this problem on Friends and Survivor (well, Sopranos on Sunday also).

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

Brian,

Did you try setting single 'one time' timers for Friends and Survivor or are you setting them as 'weekly' timers? If you do have them set as weekly timers that is your problem. There is a glitch with weekly timers. If you set them up each week as single timers you shouldn't have any conflicts. Hope this helps.


----------



## bkanneg (Oct 10, 2002)

I tried them both ways. I think it had something to do with the fact that Friends and Scrubs were both 40 minutes this week. I think the 721 freaked out with that! I set them up for next week and it worked fine.

Brian


----------



## bentbike1 (Oct 10, 2002)

try removing the access card for 30 sec then try and see what happens if that does not work remove all of your programs and reprogram them back in try unplugging the receiver as well if all this fails contact customer service it does not cost anything they probably will have a code that you will punch in


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I haven't had any confilcts since I last complained about them here a few weeks ago. I do, survivor, CSI, friends no problems. 
Although I did miss surivivor this week because my wife left the receiver on and shut the TV, and I'm sure what happened is that it asked to change the channel never got a response and didn't change. This 'feature' should be changed slightly, it still should prompt you but if it doesn't get a response within XX amount of seconds then it should fire off the timer. Obviously if I was watching I would respond yes. no etc..


----------



## bkanneg (Oct 10, 2002)

Someone try to record Sopranos on 303 at 11:00 on Sundays. No matter what I try, I can't set up a weekly timer for that. It says I have a conflict with basically all my other timers, whether they are on the same day or not!

If I have to set up manual timers every time to get it to work, that is unacceptable. I swear if the superstations were on DirectTV and my Tulsa locals, I would switch to DirecTivo in a second. My standalone Tivo has never had any problems like this.


----------



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

I think these false conflicts on Dish PVRs occur when you have weekly timers setup and the networks then play games with a show's schedule.

In this case Friends was a special 40 minute episode. If you already had a timer set up for it at its regular 32 minute time slot the PVR code created a temporary one-time event for the special episode, but kept the old weekly event in the list for future episodes.

If you then try to set up a timer for Survivor the code apparently already thinks it has two timers set up for that time slot, not realizing that the weekly Friends timer doesn't apply to this week.

If I'm correct you can get around this bug by deleting all timers for Friends and ER and then selecting a single event timer for each. You will of course have to reset up your weekly timers before next week.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

On thursdays, we record Friends, Will& Grace, Scrubs, CSI, ER, and Survivor, all without problems.

Brian - try unplugging it and pulling your card for 30 seconds. I've had to do that three times so far. We aren't having any recurring problems - send Mel an IM if you want more suggestions.


----------

